# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  اصلاح عطل مايك Samsung s4 I9505 Mic

## jazouli89

اصلاح عطل مايك Samsung s4 I9505 Mic   <span style="color:#0000cd;"><font size="4">

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

احسن الله اعمالك..وجزاك خيرا

----------


## draga

كنت ومازلت ميبراس  ياستاذ

----------

